# Help with jon boat wiring



## Target (Mar 12, 2017)

I am in the middle of adding several electronics to my jon boat. I included a diagram of what I have so far. 

I would like the nav lights and LEDs (# 6, 7, 8) on a switch. Thinking one of these:https://www.amazon.com/Iztoss-Marine-Electric-Toggle-Switch/dp/B019XWD0IE

I have never done switches before and get confused with bus bars, and fuse bars, etc. Can anyone recommend a simple way to wire this up? I definitely want a switch for the lights and want to avoid having tons of wires run to the battery. 
Am I correct that a bus bar is basically a joining spot for all the wires so that you don't have them all running to the battery?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 12, 2017)

*"Am I correct that a bus bar is basically a joining spot for all the wires so that you don't have them all running to the battery?"*

Yes, no and not at all. I am no expert and there are far more knowledgable guys who will respond. 

But, your comment used the word ..ALL... Clearly, you know that the positive and the negative wires cannot be connected together, at a buss bar or any other place. If one did that, he/she would blow the fuses. 

I've normally seen a high number of... Negative wires... attached to a buss bar. Then, individual ...Positive wires..are run to their own lights/switches etc. It may also be OK to run some Positive wires to a separate buss bar, and then split the Positive wires off.

Let's wait to hear from the experts for more. richg99


----------



## Lockndam25 (Mar 23, 2017)

Bus bars have a amp rating if you ran the larger load first then to a smaller bus bar to run the smaller loads like a fish finder and other stuff that is close it could work, just remember to add a fuse close to the battery within a foot or so. This site has some good information https://www.bluesea.com/products/7650/Add-A-Battery_Kit_-_120A
Something else is on a multiple bus if you run the supply in the center of the bus you will get better flow and run your largest load first so the load doesn't have to travel across the bus it will work better.


----------



## RivRunR (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks to me like the easiest solution for your LEDs and Navs might be a Bluesea Terminal Mount Fuse Block.

Assuming you use the Fuse Block above, just run a positive lead from the Fuse Block to one side of the switch, then continue from the other side of the switch to the positive lead on the light. Then your negative lead runs from the negative buss that comes with that kit directly to the negative lead on the light.


----------



## skipper123 (Apr 7, 2017)

True the buss bar is just a joining place for all like wire pos or neg except heavy loads like T/M and O/B motor. I run a pos wire red in color to a red pos buss bar fused at battery to handle the max load of all coming off the buss. Then red pos wire to each load fish finder lights ect. with a fuse of correct size for the load as each will have a different fuse size, close to the buss bar in that wire. Then I use a black neg buss for my grounds and leave the buss bar going to my switch and then to the neg side of the load radio or what ever your operating. By putting the switch in the neg wire their is less spark each time the switch is flipped and less chance of fire hazard and long switch life. Arching a switch burns the contacts much faster. T/M should go to battery and learn what compression electrical lugs are and use them for a super tight connection. You can connect large wire together as a coupling with the alu coupling with a allen screw in each end or connect large wires to a battery with a compression lug to get the very best connection. Always Always use a circute breaker for your trolling motor in the positive lead close to the battery and make sure the wire is #6 stranded copper to get 50 amps to the T/M. #8 for 40 amps #10 for 30 amps and these sizes is for short runs under ten feet. Check a wire chart for correct sizing and lengths. And NEVER NEVER trust a human to give advise on wiring, it will burn down the house. Always check the wire sizing charts and appliance your operating for correct fuse sizing.


----------



## mbweimar (Apr 9, 2017)

I like using these power distribution panels by Blue Sea Systems. They come in 6 and 12 fuse models, and have a ground bus built in. Just run power and ground to it, then connect all your wires and add fuses.


----------

